# New to pistols and shooting



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

hey everyone, just bought a Springfield XD-9 friday. i did a lot of studying before my purchase and i narrowed my decision down to Glock 19, XD, and the S&W Sigma.

once i got to Bass Pro on friday and saw the selection, i added the Beretta PX4 Storm to the decision process. however, there was a cop from a county close to mine in which he highly recommended the XD over the Beretta. plus, i felt like the XD fit my hand much better. 

any basic advice or comments about my purchase would be great, thanks everyone!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> any basic advice or comments about my purchase would be great, thanks everyone!


I think you made a good choice. :mrgreen:

I had two XDs (just recently sold one of them) and they have both been flawless. Good luck with it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks! i put about 5 mags through it friday at the range and it felt smooth (not that i have anything to compare it to, other than my dads colt .357 i shot after my 9)



BeefyBeefo said:


> I think you made a good choice. :mrgreen:
> 
> I had two XDs (just recently sold one of them) and they have both been flawless. Good luck with it. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> hey everyone, just bought a Springfield XD-9 friday. i did a lot of studying before my purchase and i narrowed my decision down to Glock 19, XD, and the S&W Sigma.
> 
> once i got to Bass Pro on friday and saw the selection, i added the Beretta PX4 Storm to the decision process. however, there was a cop from a county close to mine in which he highly recommended the XD over the Beretta. plus, i felt like the XD fit my hand much better.
> 
> any basic advice or comments about my purchase would be great, thanks everyone!


The XD series is a good series. The Beretta is a good gun, but comfort holding the firearm that "right feel" is rather important in my point of view, so very good choice. 
BTW if you have a local Wal-Mart, I find their ammo prices to be slightly to much better than Bass Pro prices. I've found here, WWB 9mm is about $2 cheaper for a 100 pack and 45 is about $8 cheaper for a 50 pack.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

whats WWB? i got a 100rd box of Winchester 115gr FMJ's for $21.99, and for defense i go a 25rd box of 147gr. HP's

what do you recommend?



JagFarlane said:


> The XD series is a good series. The Beretta is a good gun, but comfort holding the firearm that "right feel" is rather important in my point of view, so very good choice.
> BTW if you have a local Wal-Mart, I find their ammo prices to be slightly to much better than Bass Pro prices. I've found here, WWB 9mm is about $2 cheaper for a 100 pack and 45 is about $8 cheaper for a 50 pack.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

WWB = Winchester White Box. That is what you got it sounds like. At some Walmarts you can find Blazer Brass even cheaper than the Winchester ammo.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yup, WWB is what i have.

i will lok at wally world for cheaper target rounds. so i am assuming that pretty much all target ammo is going to be safe enough to use, regardless of how expensive it is?



Ptarmigan said:


> WWB = Winchester White Box. That is what you got it sounds like. At some Walmarts you can find Blazer Brass even cheaper than the Winchester ammo.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! XD9sc and PX4sc owner here and both are nice guns. You could not go wrong with either.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

xd9atl said:


> so i am assuming that pretty much all target ammo is going to be safe enough to use, regardless of how expensive it is?


No manufacturer will sell unsafe ammo, at least here in the U.S..

PhilR.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

so the cheaper i can get the better. i was just curious to know if i would have any problems with cheaper target ammo, thats all

hopefully i can head back to the range and throw 100 or so rds down range..we will see!



PhilR. said:


> No manufacturer will sell unsafe ammo, at least here in the U.S..
> 
> PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

xd9atl said:


> so the cheaper i can get the better. i was just curious to know if i would have any problems with cheaper target ammo, thats all


Are you worried about _problems_, or about _safety_? These are two different issues. Problems - there is a possibility. This does not equate to a safety issue however (at the range, of course, and assuming one knows how to clear a misfeed). Sometimes firearms can be finicky with what you feed them. My CZ85 does not do well with UMC, which seems to be underpowered compared to other standard loadings from other brands. I also have a few pistols that don't cycle Blazer well, while others eat it just fine.

WWB is a good choice in most instances. I've not yet found a pistol that had a problem with it. Same goes for Blazer Brass and Sellier&Bellot. I would recommend that you stay away from the steel-cased ammo from E. Europe, unless you have a pistol that was designed for it.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

well, you're right. i was a little worried about both. but you addressed both of them so, i will stick with WWB or maybe see what wal-mart has to offer me.



PhilR. said:


> Are you worried about _problems_, or about _safety_? These are two different issues. Problems - there is a possibility. This does not equate to a safety issue however (at the range, of course, and assuming one knows how to clear a misfeed). Sometimes firearms can be finicky with what you feed them. My CZ85 does not do well with UMC, which seems to be underpowered compared to other standard loadings from other brands. I also have a few pistols that don't cycle Blazer well, while others eat it just fine.
> 
> WWB is a good choice in most instances. I've not yet found a pistol that had a problem with it. Same goes for Blazer Brass and Sellier&Bellot. I would recommend that you stay away from the steel-cased ammo from E. Europe, unless you have a pistol that was designed for it.
> 
> ...


anyone else have any tips or advice on what i need to do next?


----------

